# Help Converting Excel Formula To Webpage Form



## tumbleweeds321 (Mar 21, 2007)

Hello,

I have a spreadsheet that uses formulas (http://fairylandfriends.com/alchemy.xls).

I would like to turn the spreadsheet into a webpage where people can enter the required number (in a field), hit 'submit', and the results will display/post on the webpage.

The problem I'm having is I don't know what I'm doing! I used Dreamweaver to try and convert it, but that didn't work. I don't know .css or javascript so am really up against a wall. The formula isn't complicated, though, and it seems like it would be easy enough to do for someone with even basic knowledge of scripting. Is that a fair assumption?

1. Is what I'm trying to do even possible?
2. What would be the best way to go about it? ie. .php, Javascript?
3. Is there a better program that would help me achieve the desired results? Is there one that would automatically convert it to script or html or whatever it is that would make it work?

Thank you for your help. I've been working on this off and on for a couple of weeks and am just fed up and frustrated with my lack of knowledge, but really, really want to get it working already!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Without having thought about this much, I'm thinking you would manually implement the forumlas in the spreadsheet in a script, probably server-side in PHP or something would be best. Then, have that script generate the page with the results.

Peace...


----------



## tumbleweeds321 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks Tom! I was hoping you'd spot this, you're so helpful and you're advice is spot on! If that's the case, I'm going to have to have someone else do it.

Since I don't really know what's involved...do you think you could give me a general time estimate on how long it might take someone who knew what they were doing to code this? I could probably figure out at least a ballpark fair price from that. I just don't want to get over-charged for something that just doesn't seem that hard...but I could be wrong on that too, so also want to make sure I pay a fair price to whoever's doing it. Since it's just a little fun site, I also don't want to end paying a ton of money for it, but I do know a lot of people that would love having that formula on a regular webpage instead of .pdf files and spreadsheets!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Hmmm, my gut tells me it shouldn't take long (maybe a day or two) to get everything working but that's without seeing the actual spreadsheet formulas or anything.

Maybe someone else here might be willing to help you for free.  If you could work up a mock up of how you wanted the page where the enter the data to look and one of how you wanted the data to be displayed, that would help those interested in helping you here.

Peace...


----------



## tumbleweeds321 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thank you! I'll do exactly that and post the links. Do you think I should keep it in this post or start a new one? I'm asking because a lot of people have looked at it and you're the only one that answered. I could also change the title to something like 'help a sista out for free!'  But I don't know the etiquette on closing up a topic and starting a new one on the same thing.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I would keep the links to the pages in this thread. 

Peace...


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

I would keep this topic open. Just so you know there are programs out there can can do this automatically:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=excel+spreadsheet+to+web

However they are quite expensive. It might be worth trying out the trail versions of a couple of them to see if they can do what you need.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Good to know! :up:

Peace...


----------



## tumbleweeds321 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks Erik! I was using the wrong key words 'cause I was finding nothing. I'm looking at the results now, really appreciate it!


----------

